# hot water discharge



## trickys10 (Feb 19, 2010)

did they close down the bank fishing at the discharge. any info would be appreciated before I drive down there for the first time this year.


----------



## cbutz (Aug 23, 2013)

Good luck with these stingy mofos


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Can you be more specific?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Which discharge are you referring to? I know of about 6 of them on the pike island pool alone...


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

cbutz said:


> Good luck with these stingy mofos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I was gonna help him out until you called me a stingy mofo.


----------



## cbutz (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol hey man don't take offense unless ur one of them not the first person to say that and defiantly won't be last 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Ill second what Who said..LOl I think he is referring to the Aberdeen discharge, on Little 3 Mile Creek, last year the EPA closed the parking areas to the walk in access when they were generating hot water, but the gates were open a whole lotta times they were generating last year, the problem we have is that that discharge will soon not be in operation with the tighter EPA rules. Havent heard much about that area so far this year, only get a few reports in the winter when shad and other fish are in there thick. As a stingy Mofo, I hope this helps a bit...

Salmonid


----------



## cbutz (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh guys don't get bent out of shape wasn't directly saying anyone but if shoe fits wear it I appriciate the report ur not who I was talking about but multiple reports on the ohio river thread have turned into anything but reports that's all chill!! Lol I don't suppose anyone has greenup report I've been trying for that like a week to get a report 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

cbutz said:


> Oh guys don't get bent out of shape wasn't directly saying anyone but if shoe fits wear it I appriciate the report ur not who I was talking about but multiple reports on the ohio river thread have turned into anything but reports that's all chill!! Lol I don't suppose anyone has greenup report I've been trying for that like a week to get a
> 
> 
> Daveo76 said:
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cbutz (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks I appriciate it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

For what it's worth..... I posted a report Monday morning...... If you have any specific questions that I didn't cover feel free to ask. I'll answer what I can. Unless of course, I'm feeling stingy&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## trickys10 (Feb 19, 2010)

i was talking about the Aberdeen discharge I can't decide if I want to go to the meldahl dam or Aberdeen discharge next week. I don't fish the big river a bunch so my knowledge is limited to just a few spots.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Aberdeen> Medahl


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

its been open for 3 weeks now maybe 4 
.saw 5 fishing on the bank today


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

For what its worth I would think the discharge would be best to try.... I just fished Meldahl area and its dead.... I've never fished the discharge this early but that place can be a blast for hybrids...... I know ppl think I'm nuts but there's nothing that out fishes live bait there.... Take a small throw net, there will be shad around... Float a live shad a foot under a float 15-20 ft from bank and if they are there you will catch the snot out of them!!! Its been a while since ive been there but I was there my las few trips and all the fellas throwing spooks, grubs, spoons etc were blown away at how many fish I was catching compared to them and it was literally feet from where they had been casting for several casts... Try it..... They flat POUND the floater down!!! This time of year may be fun catching channels this way..... Good luck and if you try and wade out in the water be dam careful!!! First things first you can find that ledge and its a straight drop.... Second is you can get your boots waders stuck in mud and you can fall.... Kinda hard to get back up with your feet stuck in a foot of mud...... I'm so glad I was there one day... Fella fell down and was trying like hell to get up.... I had to help him.... We both lost our boots and had to leave.... Be careful!!


----------



## trickys10 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Yea we won't be wading I'm taking one of my elder friends that can't get around like he used to. He keeps telling me it sucks getting older but he would rather die by the river bank having fun instead of at the house with his wife gripping at him


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

That place is nasty. Smells sweet, like laundry. Metal flakes in the sand near the mouth. Rebar and concrete, mud and stink.

I've had 50 fish days in January, but I don't plan on going back, and I won't cry if it gets shut down.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

trickys10 said:


> Thanks for the update. Yea we won't be wading I'm taking one of my elder friends that can't get around like he used to. He keeps telling me it sucks getting older but he would rather die by the river bank having fun instead of at the house with his wife gripping at him


If your bringing and older person remember there is a pretty large hill to go down and back up when ya leave. I'm not sure if you have been there or not but it kinda sucks especially if your older


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

nitsud said:


> That place is nasty. Smells sweet, like laundry. Metal flakes in the sand near the mouth. Rebar and concrete, mud and stink.
> 
> I've had 50 fish days in January, but I don't plan on going back, and I won't cry if it gets shut down.


Is it always like that? I was really looking forward to going for the first time this year.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

That discharge is not that bad..... I've fished there plenty, its fun...... Is there a little trash around?? Well take a boat ride down the river and tell me where.its not loaded with garbage......... That place is hit or miss though... Seems there on fire or not at all.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

hit or miss is absolutely right.. mostly miss the last few years when we were looking for skips and when its a 2+ hr drive there one way, Ive about given up on going down there when Markland is only 90 minutes, if Im gonna get skunked, Markland is a much easier drive..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> hit or miss is absolutely right.. mostly miss the last few years when we were looking for skips and when its a 2+ hr drive there one way, Ive about given up on going down there when Markland is only 90 minutes, if Im gonna get skunked, Markland is a much easier drive..LOL
> 
> Salmonid


And why that is, Ill never know?? about 5 years ago you could bank on skips down there in jan and feb. 2 years ago I spent several trips killing myself trying to catch skippies but when in doubt I would thrown the throw net and get a few shad and float a live one under a bobber and foot deep and watch the float ROCKET down and catch hybrids (most less than a pound). Seems that every year has gotten worse and worse for that place. not sure why though.

Lets be fair though, last year was a terrible year all the way around for most. Catfishing wasn't great, sauger fishing was TERRIBLE at meldahl, and even my crappie fishing trips were subpar compared to most years......... 

I often wonder if Im getting worse at fishing every year!!! LOL


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Just curious, does anyone have a number to call or a way to find out if the Hot Water Discharge is on. I have driven countless times in the past few years down there only to find out cold water is flowing out.
I would like to know prior to making a 2hour drive, hope you guys can help.
Thanks


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

Was on a buddies boat and side imaged the discharge today and there was not even a single shad at the mouth. VOID of all fish. Water temp at the discharge was in the 60 degree range. Good Luck if you venture down there.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

MZehring said:


> Just curious, does anyone have a number to call or a way to find out if the Hot Water Discharge is on. I have driven countless times in the past few years down there only to find out cold water is flowing out.
> I would like to know prior to making a 2hour drive, hope you guys can help.
> Thanks


fieldandstream13 and I fished today for crappie on the ohio creeks. Put in at Aberdeen ramp. We must suck because we never had the first bite crappie fishing. Ayways just like dave said we saw the smoke on the water as we were flying by and we decided to check it out. Keep in mind im pretty slick with my side imaging graph and know what im looking at. To my amazement just like he said the screen was BLANK!!! I did in fact graph a few a foot off the bottom about 100 yards downstream and surface temps there were right at 62 degrees. pretty big arches not sure what they were. anyways, as far as a phone number goes, ive asked that question before and here and nobody seems to know. I asked a friend of mine that works at the power plant if he thought there was a number to call and he already had an answer for me which is that the last thing the plant wants is to be getting phone calls from fisherman. that sucks but I figure hes prolly right.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity is aberdeen the plant a couple miles down river of meldahl?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Aberdeen is East (Upstream) of the Meldahl dam.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

How Far East of the dam is it? If I load in at the Augusta ramp in ky am I close?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

From medahl by vehicle I'd say a good 35 minutes. There is a ramp in Maysville that's real close to the discharge


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks who, I've always wanted to try it and was never really sure where it was.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> .... Good luck and if you try and wade out in the water be dam careful!!! First things first you can find that ledge and its a straight drop.... Second is you can get your boots waders stuck in mud and you can fall.... Kinda hard to get back up with your feet stuck in a foot of mud...... I'm so glad I was there one day... Fella fell down and was trying like hell to get up.... I had to help him.... We both lost our boots and had to leave.... Be careful!!


Never found the ledge, but there has been a couple times I was glad I had a change of clean/dry clothes in the truck. I found out one foot can be on a firm sand bottom and the other in mud that is like quicksand.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Boy, I miss this place this time of year.


----------

